# What do I need -- pasture



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am currently searching for that perfect horse for myself.

My mom had this great idea, to board at a friends place. They don't have the property fenced.

We are going over there tommorow to see what needs work. 
We need to:
- build/fix fence
- build a shelter
- level out the ground
- water grass


I was wondering, what else do we need to do to set up for a horse on pasture?

The field is a little over an acre.
We are going to grow the grass about knee length hopefully 


What fencing is best for a horse? is a netted wire fence okay?
What should the shelter be like?

Thank you!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like this type of fencing: http://www.swfence.com/images/horse_pasture.jpg
It is secure,tall, and no pointed edges. You need fencing that is stable enough so that if a horse rubs their tail or leans on the fence the fence won't break. If you don't think your fencing is stable enough for a horse to lean on because of budget issues, you can use electric wiring so they won't touch the fence. Also make sure they can't jump over it, 5-6 feet is ideal. No sharp edges either. The gate will need to be secure as well, a latch that a horse couldn't open. It is a good idea to put a chain around the gate along with the latch for extra security. One acre of grass for a horse is cutting it very close, so have hay in supply for the winter or when the grass gets sparse. The horse will need fresh water to drink and a salt block is good. For a shelter a lean to should do the job. Finally, walk around to look for poisonous plants and dispose of them. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you roro 
That is a good fencing. the fencing that is there right now is sort of like this: http://www.stopgapfencing.co.uk/images/deer_wire_fence.jpg
But shorter.

We need to fix up some of that, then build a fence across the property.

Does electric wiring cost alot?

Yep, of course, we would supply hay for sure. I'm not really too sure of which plants are poisonus to horses, but I will go look it up 

Thank you roro!
I really appreciate it <3

Also, does a horse need a companion/buddy?
I'm not completely sure of the exact size of the property, but is at LEAST an acre, maybe 2... not sure.
I would visit the horse everyday and ride it. But, does it need an extra companion?

Also, how do you keep the water from freezing in the winter? We live in bc, canada, and water freezes like every 1/2 hour in the winter.
The field is far from their house, so we can't plug a heater in..


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

If you just get some T-posts, some electric tape, and caps for the T-posts (none of which should be very expensive) you should be set fencing wise if you do three strands. You'll also need to get an electric box thingy to power the fence if there's not one already. If you go the electric fence way you'll definitely want to make sure that there aren't any trees that could fall and set your horse free and you'll need to walk the fence regularly to make any repairs.

I personally would never keep a horse all on it's lonesome because no matter how much of the time you can be there you're not there all the time and horses are herd animals. You could put an ad in your local newspaper or something and just lease out the use of the pasture to another single horse. 

The thing with the water might be a deal breaker though. Horses have to have water, especially in the winter and it's been scientifically proven that horses will drink less (and possibly get colic and stuff) if their water is even almost half frozen. Someone who lives in a colder climate could probably help you out more with that though.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks 

Maybe, a mini horse, goat or something would work?
But, if I get a horse soon, I will get the other companion early next year, as I dont want to pay extra costs for feeding over winter.
I cant rent their pasture, as it isnt mine  its a friends

Someone else suggested that I could put the trough inside the shelter, so it keeps warmer


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Maybe, a mini horse, goat or something would work?
> But, if I get a horse soon, I will get the other companion early next year, as I dont want to pay extra costs for feeding over winter.
> ...


If you get a goat you'll need to get a harder core fence than just electric but I do think a goat would work. A mini or shetland would work too. A shetland might be less expensive right off compared to a mini. 

I'd be careful of getting a horse now then waiting 6 months or whatever to get it a friend. Some horses will be fine with that but others will fall apart and develop major behavior issues. Like my girl for instance, her previous owner kept her on her own for a few months a few years ago and she got super pushy, developed a rearing problem (which I'm still trying to break her of) and got really flighty. She might be an extreme case but still, be careful.

That's a good idea abut the trough. Just make sure the shelter is insulated if you do that cuz it won't be any warmer in there than outside if it's not! =P


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Check this out they have some good ideas here.

Best non-electric trough heater? - Emergency Preparedness, Survival and Homesteading Forum


I've heard more than once that the half inflated ball works. I'm going to try it this winter too as even with a heater my tank froze several times this winter.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I'd be careful of getting a horse now then waiting 6 months or whatever to get it a friend. Some horses will be fine with that but others will fall apart and develop major behavior issues. Like my girl for instance, her previous owner kept her on her own for a few months a few years ago and she got super pushy, developed a rearing problem (which I'm still trying to break her of) and got really flighty. She might be an extreme case but still, be careful.


I think a mini would be good for my horse, or a small pony? The closest equine animal from there is about 7 houses down, they will be screaming at each other all day long..

The equine down the road doesn't have a buddy either, he died a couple years ago 

I am only 13, so I'm not sure that we can afford another animal.. seeing as I'm paying for everything, except for the horse..

Does a mini or pony eat alot in the winter?

Thanks guys


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I know you're young that's why I suggested leasing the pasture (or having your friend do it since it's their property) to another person. =)

Could you maybe talk to the neighbor down the street and see if you guys can work something out (like maybe you lease some of their pasture from them or something)? So that both horses have friends? 

I have no real experience with small ponies or mini's so I can't help you out there. They do need all the same trimming and vaccinations that a big horse would in any case.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I would get the horse and get to know his personality first. Regardless of what some people will tell you some horse don't mind being alone. I own a "loner." He was on his own for 2 years and wasn't effected in the least. In fact when I bought my new horse we had to build a new fence between the two because he was rough housing so much and scarred the new horses butt! He was clearly trying to run the new horse off "his" property. He has also given a goat a concussion when my mom thought it would be a good idea to get him a buddy. He also broke a dog's legs and picked up a cat by the scruff of its back and tossed it out of "his" barn. Anyway...now that you think my horse is horribly naughty...which I assure you he's not! Worry about horse #1 and then go from there.

My only tip to add is keep the grass short. Most horses don't like the knee length grass. They want the sweet succulent short grass. I think its supposed to be kept at about 4 inches or so for optimum munchability and grass health.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Can I ask what your budget is? Is this a square acre? a square acre is approx 208'x208'. T-posts are approx. $3.25 (for 5 1/2 ft)for new ones and you will need one every ten feet. So that is approximately $200 - 300 in T-posts. You will need large treated corner posts in every corner and between every straight line if your pasture isn't a perfect square. Your looking at $50 a piece if your doing wood or if you have a welder do them they charge anywhere from $100-300 per corner post! You'll need a bag or 2 of cement for every hole for your corner posts. Here is a website that explains it further.Fence Building - Corner Posts

For the woven or "no-climb" wire its approx. $1.30 or $130 for a 100 ft roll for like 4ft. high. You'll still need to use a stretcher and stretch it. Then you'll need electric wire or tape for the top. All electric fencing is cheaper but your horse will get out alot especially on that small of acreage. 

You could do barbless wire its like 1200ft a roll and for 4 strands you would need 3 rolls at $65 a roll or $200 for the majority of your fencing instead of $900. But you will need at least 2 electric wires with it.

t-posts -$300
wood corner posts including concrete -$200
no climb wire -$900 (its actually 832 ft but you can only buy it by the roll)
gate - $100
Other fence materials like electric top wire and insulators - $200
A 10x20 2 sided metal shelter is about $500. You could do wood it will probably cost about the same.

(I know all of this because I just re-fenced *35* acres!)

This is all material only.. it doesn't include labor. This will cost you approx $2000-3000 for a friends property? You would need to lease that land for almost 3 years to be really worth it. I would just pasture board at a place where everything else is taken care of and have the other amenities such as an arena, wash rack, tack room or ect...


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

reddun--- that is a very good suggestion  Im hoping to horse I get, will prefer to be on his own xD

starlinestables--- well, we dont wanna pay much.. 
I walked out there this afternoon, there is a fence along the perimeter of the property, it is a pretty short fence, but there are 2 thick wires above the fence.. the poles need to be adjusted so that it holds, and the cords need to be tightened.

The only thing we need to do is build the fence across the property.. that shouldn't cost much.. i would think.
And, we need to build a shelter.. that wont cost much, will it?
Just a small lean to, would work..

We would be doing all the labour, so no costs there xD


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It didn't cost us nearly that much to re-fence our paddock.... but our fence is far from beautiful. Of course, my horses are very content and a strong electric charger took care of any leaning. You should make sure your fence is extra good though because your horse is alone and may be more inclined to get out. Or make sure your charger is strong


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Ia about the knee lenght grass, it would be tick heaven. But before you put in all this work and time into your friends property, have you looked around your area for barns? Pasture board can be pretty cheap, as can some backyard barns. Plus if you're there every day which you most likely will be, you could do rough board which is pretty cheap as well. Or you could work off board. Just some suggestions.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

We only have 2 barns in our small little town.
I don't want to board at my trainers barn, because they have liability issues, and won't let me do anything..

And, I don't wanna board at the other barn, because I don't like the people.

Actually, now that I think of it, in pics and stuff, horses are always in short grass :|

I think I'm gonna be doing the fence all by myself :\
It really hot out all next week, and my dad doesn't want to help me. 

I don't know how to build a fence


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Building a fence isn't that hard. But you need someone helping you who knows what they're doing or at very least you need to get some really good directions. I would suggest talking to some people at your local coop or feed store and you can probably get all the wire, posts, insulators, and charger there.

About the length of the grass.... Horses love short grass because it's loaded with sugar... which is bad for them esp if they are "sensitive". If you have enough space you should split it into two smaller paddocks so that you can rotate. In the ideal world you don't want your horse on grass shorter than 3" and you want to turn them out when the grass is between 6-8" depending on the species of grass. One idea is to contact your university extension office (do you have those in BC?) and they will come out for free and make some recommendations. 

Check out this link

Manure and Pasture Management for Recreational Horse Owners

and this

Manure and Pasture Management for Recreational Horse Owners

Basically if you want to save yourself money on hay and feed take good care of the land you have.

*Edit - the links look the same but the aren't.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it is recommended that a horse be on a acre and a half. I personally high tensile fence, it is pulled so tight that they can't really get their leg caught up and is very strong and secure.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got done fencing an acre paddock and building a loafing shed for shelter. I am not sure how much money you are planning to spend. We built a simple 3 sided shelter a 12x12 partition for the horse and 12x24 section for hay, feed and tack storage. We fenced with t-posts, cap insulators, a top strand of electric tape and 2 lower strands of electric rope. All of the labor we did our selves and the whole thing cost about $3500. And after all of that work I am still going to have to build an arena to ride in. I will need to fence in more of my property in the next year, so I can rotate my pasture so it does not get overgrazed. 

And after you pay for all those initial costs there is also the care of the horse. Are the people who own the property horse savvy? Do they know what to do if your horse colics? Are they going to be able to feed your horse 2 or 3 times a day or are you going to be expected to do that? After you spend all the money to fence and get their property horse ready are they going to let you board for free for a few years to make up for all the improvements you just made to their property? What happens if you spend all this money and you have a falling out with them? Do you just lose out on all that money? I am sure that you are on good terms with them now, but things could easily go south due to a varity of factors.

I would seriously reconsider boarding with your trainer. That way you can get lessons on your horse and have a knowlagable person take care of it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just so you know, the average horse needs 2 acres to graze on, or the grass will not be there for long before it's completely eaten down. With one acre, you're better off sectioning off a dirt paddock area and just turning him out on grass for 4 hours a day. That way it won't all be dirt within a week or two.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

MyBoyPuck - That is exactly what happened to my boyfriend's family's horse. She started out on a quarter acre or so. Yikes. Then they doubled the pasture. Alright. Closer. But the grass is still soo short. And in the original pasture it's all dirt now. And NOW they just doubled it again by fencing off part of the hayfield. And I told them, Just let her out there for a couple hours a day. So what happens? They do that for a while and then they just forget. And now it all looks the same. ughh.

Give your horse great plenty room to graze. Otherwise, you might as well put it on a drylot and an all-hay diet.


----------

